

It's time to abolish web monarchies - staltz
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/d2c76abfc03d

======
MetaCosm
The person who hosts this product is still king, he just now gets to wield
power via proxy. This seems to be a closed source application as well with
single corporate ownership?

The idea that mob-rule, a popularity contest, is significantly better than
motivated, educated moderators is nonsense. Unless you gate the communities
with "proof of worth" any number of random people can flood into any community
and hijack it, no matter how specialized it intends to be. IF you allow 'proof
of worth' \-- then you just shifted the moderation to whomever decides if that
person is worthy to be in this group.

You could try to make a plurality of existing members accept all new members,
but then the system would degenerate into just constant voting on new
membership issues.

Web Monarchies might be a bad idea, but this one is worse.

~~~
staltz
Hi, author here. I've been carefully considering flooding and hijacking of
democratic forums since the idea popped into my mind in April 2012. We have
solutions for it.

~~~
MetaCosm
Well -- as long as you have unexplained, undocumented "solutions" in your
closed source corporate controlled democratic product, why was I worried,
silly me!

------
Chris2048
Is that the author posing for the picture?

~~~
staltz
Author here. Nope :) and I admit he looks similar to me. I had alternatives,
but this one was the best.

